# Heat pressing koozies with printed transfers



## nanc512 (Mar 17, 2006)

I have been searching and reading messages about using printed transfers on koozies, but haven't really found out all I need to know. I do embroidery on them now, but have the potential to sell lots of these if I can print on them.

I have an ink jet printer and transfer paper and my heat press. I also have a vinyl cutter. From what I gather, I need to use a light koozie, build up under it on my press, put a box around the words (although my client might not like that part), pre press the koozie for how long? and then press at 350 degrees for 15 seconds.

Does that sound right the ink jet printed transfers? I have potential for lots of these and have sources for the flat ones. I have sources for the cylinder ones, I thought about pressing vinyl on fabric and making a cover, then velcro it over the cylinder koozie. I have done some embroidery on fabric and then covered the cylinder ones. I think my client wants water bottle size and I haven't found those in the cylinder style, yet.

I am going to try this tonight, I will cover the bottom of my platen with a teflon sheet, I don't wanted a melted koozie on my heat press!

Thanks.

Nancy


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

nanc512 said:


> I have been searching and reading messages about using printed transfers on koozies, but haven't really found out all I need to know. I do embroidery on them now, but have the potential to sell lots of these if I can print on them.
> 
> I have an ink jet printer and transfer paper and my heat press. I also have a vinyl cutter. From what I gather, I need to use a light koozie, build up under it on my press, put a box around the words (although my client might not like that part), pre press the koozie for how long? and then press at 350 degrees for 15 seconds.
> 
> ...


Use Imageclip for inkjet. No box around the image. It is a two step self weeding heat transfer. I use the Imageclip for laser which is the counter part of the Imageclip for inkjet that is made by the same company Neenah.

Here is what it looks like: [media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/10452d1250146943-wholesale-koozies-untitled-1.jpg [/media]
[media]http://www.t-shirtforums.com/attachments/10453d1250146943-wholesale-koozies-untitled-2.jpg[/media]


----------

